# Best 16GB USB 3.0 pen drive



## karthikn_jay (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, 

I want to buy a USB 3.0 compatible pen drive. Please suggest a best one available currently. 

Size: 16GB
Price: Under Rs. 1500

I'm thinking to go for either Sony or HP because of great build quality. SanDisk build is not impressive, according to me. 

The speed should also be great. I've read on flipkart's users reviews that Transcend's speed reduces slowly to under 20MBps while copying in progress. Not sure whether to trust user reviews or not. 

And it should be flip open with cover type not the push to expose open type. 

All opinions are welcome.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

Sandisk Ultra 32 GB will be around 900 Rs. and SanDisk Extreme 16GB and Corsair Flash Voyager 16 GB for 1.2k. Sony's own Microvault Entry 32 Gb is for 1.1k

Your budget is too much for a 16 GB drive.


----------



## karthikn_jay (Mar 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sandisk Ultra 32 GB will be around 900 Rs. and SanDisk Extreme 16GB and Corsair Flash Voyager 16 GB for 1.2k. Sony's own Microvault Entry 32 Gb is for 1.1k
> 
> Your budget is too much for a 16 GB drive.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

+1 to SD ultra.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2015)

I have Sandisk Extreme 32GB, bought it for a very costly price (2400/-) purely for speed reasons and of course I am satisfied by the performance.

On USB 2.0, I easily get right speeds > 25MB/s and in 3.0, it's 40-60 MB/s.

But the design is very fragile. The first thing which really scares me is the length of pen drive, and the way people handle a pen drive, it will break in a day.

I am utterly careful in using it and it has been good since 4 years.


----------



## karthikn_jay (Mar 24, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have Sandisk Extreme 32GB, bought it for a very costly price (2400/-) purely for speed reasons and of course I am satisfied by the performance.
> 
> On USB 2.0, I easily get right speeds > 25MB/s and in 3.0, it's 40-60 MB/s.
> 
> ...


That's very useful info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

If you are not careful with your pendrive try out transcend 810.


----------

